# Krylon webbing paint



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

I've only ever seen it in the small can. I had to get it from Michael's. I tried hobby lobby, wal-mart, HD/Lowes, etc but nobody had it locally except Michael's. 

I bought two cans and used one...then sanded it off. Didn't like the look. I have a can you're more than welcome to if you're around the Daytona area.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

What are you using it for?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only found the small cans at Hobby Lobby in orlando also. No big cans though. It sure would be nice to get a larger can because the last time I used the stuff, the first can had a lighter pattern than the second. I shook the cans for the same amount of time in between and held away from the flooring at the same distance. In the end, half the boat looked better than the other  But overall, it held up very well and hid a lot of imperfections like it should. Good stuff for a budget build..


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I have 5 or 6 cans of it that I did not need. Where are you located?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't think they sell it in big cans because the nozzle would get clogged up before the can empties. I've had a few of the smaller cans clog when they were mostly empty. I have been ordering mine from jo-ann's fabric for the last few rounds.

Here's a tip: The webbing is pretty tough stuff and adds some texture and grip to the deck. However if you have a spot where you want to redo, DO NOT SAND IT OFF! This stuff comes right off with some rubbing alcohol. It's abrasion resistant, and stands up well to fish slime, saltwater, uv, and even gas, but will wipe up fairly easily with rubbing alcohol. I learned this the wrong way when I set a leaky bottle on my deck, lol, but it makes repairs very easy.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Capt E, this is what it's used for and looks like.


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi I left a message for the fellow that said he had 5 or 6 cans of the webbing spray.
Please email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Why not just use gel-coat with webbing solution?


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> Why not just use gel-coat with webbing solution?


x2   This must be what was used on a boat I previously owned. Before applying 5200 to something on the boat I wiped it with acetone. What a mess!! and ended up with a bare spot in the webbing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gelcoat with webbing solution works fine, IF you have a compressor and spray equipment. Also gelcoat might not be compatible with all topcoats. If you don't have the equipment but still want the look and texture the Krylon does a great job for about $10, it will also stick to just about anything.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> Gelcoat with webbing solution works fine, IF you have a compressor and spray equipment. Also gelcoat might not be compatible with all topcoats. If you don't have the equipment but still want the look and texture the Krylon does a great job for about $10, it will also stick to just about anything.


Very true, it does have its advantages. How many cans did you use to do the boat in pic?


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I did my highsider in about 4 cans.. I also did my J14 in 4 cans.. That was applying heavy too.. The stuff holds up pretty good, when I sprayed it was right after I painted the boat while it was tacky this way it would bond with the paint not just on top.. It holds up good ..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It took less then 3 cans to do the above boat.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Also, don't be deceived by the small can.. Your not actually painting a boat with the paint. One swipe with the can will cover about 1sq ft and that is when I put it on heavy... I like to see the webbing... 

The trick I did was go to hobby lobby if you have one, Michaels will work too. Use their 40-50% off coupon they offer, you can pull it up on your phone on a simple google search. Then your almost getting 2 for 1 on the cans... You will have to make 2-3 trips or bring a friend... 

Y'all can call me cheap, but I'd rather save it there and spend the rest on fishing gear... Plus they get enough of my money through wifey and our kids...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Hi  I left a message for the fellow that said he had 5 or 6 cans of the webbing spray.
> Please email me at [email protected]
> Thanks


I sent you a pm. I have 5 cans and you can have them for $4 each + postage.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

It's black. PM sent.


----------

